# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwreactie in het lichaam

## liekkie

goede dag

soms krijg ik een soort raar zenuw gevoel door me licaam, net een soort stroom gevoel, onzettend naar!!! En daarna word heel me lichaam koud, echt een gevoel om angstig van te worden.

Wat zou dit kunnen zijn?

m.v.g Liekkie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Liekkie,

Vervelend dat je zo'n raar gevoel hebt en dat je lichaam daarna koud wordt!
Gebeurd het ook in bepaalde situaties bv als je net uit de douche komt, of lang in dezelfde houding gezeten hebt of iets? Kan zijn dat er een zenuw of spier tijdelijke bekneld zat en dat je je daarom zo voelt... 
Ben je er al mee naar de huisarts geweest?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## meneereddie

> goede dag
> 
> soms krijg ik een soort raar zenuw gevoel door me licaam, net een soort stroom gevoel, onzettend naar!!! En daarna word heel me lichaam koud, echt een gevoel om angstig van te worden.
> 
> Wat zou dit kunnen zijn?
> 
> m.v.g Liekkie


 
Heb je het nog?

----------


## plumplum

Kort geleden stond ik in een winkel voor de toonbank toen ik plotsklaps wazig begon te zien. Dat duurde maar een paar seconden, maar wat er daarna volgde was nog vreemder. Er trok een brede strook warmte - voor mijn gevoel flink heet zelfs - vanaf mijn middenrif over de achterkant van mijn rug naar mijn nek. Vervolgens werd alles weer normaal. De huisarts heeft het sterke vermoeden dat het met een tijdelijk beknelde zenuw in de hals te maken had. Daar heeft het inderdaad alle schijn van, maar ik zou graag willen weten of andere forumleden zoiets meemaakten en wat de arts daarvan zei. :Confused:

----------


## meneereddie

Plum,

Ik vind het een mooi, maar apart verhaal. Het klinkt (bijna) paranormaal.


Heb je eerder in je leven zenuwaandoeningen gehad? (zo ja, waar?)
Heb je eerder in je leven oog, nek, rug, bekken, stuit, of schouder-aandoeningen gehad? (zo ja, waar?)
Heb je sindsdien nog ergens last van gehad, of voel jij je sindsdien anders, of voel jij je sindsdien juist beter? (zo ja, waar?)

Ben je bij een arts geweest, en wat zei deze arts er over? Ben je doorverwezen?

----------


## plumplum

Sinds een herseninfarct vijf jaar geleden - waar ik genadig van af kwam - lijken mijn schouderspieren te kort voor mijn nek. Een chiropractor poogt daar iets aan te doen, maar het blijft behelpen. Vandaar dat de huisarts - zoals ik schreef - denkt dat het om een tijdelijk beknelde zenuw ging.

----------


## Sefi

Als je schouderspieren verkort zijn dan heb je vrijwel zeker triggerpoints in je spieren. Vraag je chiropractor hiernaar. Als hij hier niets van af weet, dan zou ik een triggerpoint- of dry needling therapeut opzoeken.
De beste manier om spieren te verlengen is nádat de triggerpoints uit je spieren zijn. Als je de spieren gaat oprekken mét triggerpoints dan krijg je meer pijn, of het resultaat houdt kort aan.
Voor behandelaars: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## meneereddie

Sefi, een hele goede tip van je. 

Ikzelf geloof niet zo in een beknelde zenuw. Dit vind ik geen symptoom. 


Dit is de link van de zoekfunctie van Medicity, na het zoeken op deze site.

Klik *hier*.


Doch:

*Een andere mogelijkheid is een flink stuk drastischer.* 

Het kan nl ook zijn dat je een heel klein TIA'tje hebt gehad.

En dan leg ik de nadruk op dat tijdelijke wazig zien. Dat zit me niet lekker.

Er kon nl nog ergens een klein bloedpropje zitten, die even is "losgeschoten", en daarom de zenuwbanen
tijdelijk van meer zuurstof is gaan voorzien, waardoor het zich uitte in een warmtegolf binnenin je lichaam, en een moment van wazig zicht. 
Dat betekend wel, dat er op dit moment nog elders in je lichaam zich een propje bevindt, waarvoor een behandeling nodig is.

Dat is mijn vermoeden nadat ik jouw berichten gelezen heb.

Ik hoop voor je dat ik geen gelijk heb.

We vernemen graag de uitslag(en) van het/de onderzoek(en).

Gebruik je medicijnen?

----------


## plumplum

Bedankt voor alle goede raad. Ik gebruik inderdaad medicijnen die het bloed dun houden. Aangezien ik in het buitenland woon ligt het allemaal een stukje gecompliceerder. Maar ik zal zeker in conclaaf gaan met mijn chiropractor.

----------


## meneereddie

Het hoeft niet gecompliceerder te zijn. 
Houd je ons wel op de hoogte?

----------

